# General tips for dealing with stallions?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ask once. Then demand with all your might. Don't even give them a chance to be nibbly, period. Stallions can behave just like other horses, however, you give them an inch, even once, they will take all they can get. Treat them like other horses, they are not monsters, but first and foremost, they are breeding animals, in heat, all the time and they will always own that part of themselves, you can't train it out of them.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Put a halter on him and tie him to a corner of the stall. Problem solved. I've had foals jump over a wheelbarrow blocking a stall doorway, so it's just a matter of time before a grown stallion does.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Put a halter on him and tie him to a corner of the stall. Problem solved.


This, don't take chances, just tie him up.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll try tying him in a corner. I also originally tried putting him in another empty stall, but he practically jumped over the 10+ foot wall into the stall next to him where there was just a gelding.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You really need to talk to the barn owner again about how to safely handle him the best. Tying him might be a good option... If he safely ties. Moving him to an empty stall WITH NO NEIGHBORS would be the next step... But if he was my horse, I am not sure I would want just anyone moving my stallion around the barn. Stallions aren't monsters, but you also need to make sure you are thinking ten steps ahead of them and not putting them somewhere that they could get in trouble. My boys couldn't be stabled next to just any geldings ( or mares) most of the time without making a broohaha- though they do have ok friends. So either solid walls or no neighbors. And my boys were very particular about which stalls they like and don't.... They liked rooms with a view of the herd- all others were rejected. Which makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Tying is working fine. He was let out this morning into a pen, went nuts bucking and leaping into the air and rearing for 20 minutes or so before he calmed down. Probably doesn't love stalls much. 



















It only takes like 2 minutes to do his stall, he poops all in one corner


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

**** what a goob!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've always just treated stallions with the same expectations I would any other horse. 

Glad you got the issue sorted out~


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best thing about stallions, they poop in one spot! He's a sweetie and I don't blame him for blowing off steam once he's out of his stall, I would too.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Well there's another stallion that requires an almost complete removal of his shavings every day. To be fair, his stall mats are uneven so stuff gets trapped. I'm not sure if having a perfectly flat layer of mats would help though. He seems pretty messy.

The mustang stallion there is really nice and pretty neat though. I think the mares are a bit cleaner.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

When I have to do stalls with the horses in them I just leave the barrow in the aisle and use a muck bucket. I just shut the stall door behind me for the horses that will try to walk out


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My stud horses have always been very fond of me, but by god they respected me too. I never let them have an inch with me. When I cleaned their stall, if they didn't stand in the corner or move around me, they'd get a good reminder either with the whip by their stall or with the rake. They are never allowed to touch me with their face unless I invite them with something like a carrot or a brush. They are never allowed to turn away from me either until I have removed their halter and stepped OUT of the stall. 

Glad tying him worked, that would be another option, especially since it's not your horse correcting his behavior might be stepping on toes. 

I used to house sit for an arabian farm, I absolutely hated their studs. Beautiful animals, but there were two older studs and one who was a yearling at the time - They were awful to handle. Always running you over, jigging at your side, trying to nip you, whatever. I suppose arab people like hotter horses, but for me, manners should still mean something. 

And yes, studs will always eventually find a way to escape if you let them. When I managed my old barn I always turned the studs out early before the stall cleaners got there, because they didn't know how to handle them, and if one got out in that environment it would be a disaster.

You seem to be pretty competent with them so that's good. Hope it keeps going well!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, tie him up , BUT not surprised he leaped and bucked when given some turn out.
Is there a reason he needs to be stalled?
Yes, stallions are breeding animals. and one must member that, when handling them, but they are also horses, and NO horse , unless injured, should have have to endure being locked up most of the time.
Our stallions were always out full time, unless in training, going to shows


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

It's a training facility. People send their horses there knowing they'll be stalled all day sometimes, sometimes even a few days in a row. They reserve the pens more for the regular boarders, and rotate which horses in the training barn are let out.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

so, is he worked at least 5 days week?
At good training barns, horses in training, after the first month or so, are ridden out, ta least once or twice a week
My son worked starting colts during the summer, for a working cowhorse trainer, while he was going to University, and part of his job, was to ride those colts out also, once or twice a week, once they had a month on them


----------

